# SALAMANDERS a work in progress.



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

some of the pics are better then other do to the cameras they were taken with.all coments welcomed.
this is just what fits on the table and built.








he's getting a helmet modification 








scout Sgt all my sniper scout are getting helmets.








some test figures. I know I need to get my good camera back to take decent pics.







well that's it for now. more to come.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far so good, loooking forward to seeing this wicked army built up.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks wery nice! 

Going to keep an eye on this one:grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Gosh you are going to busy with the paint.

Whats the role of the 'funny' Rhino pictured with the two Raiders ?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

my guess would be a tank revovery vehicle. Great start, can't wait to see more progress on these guys!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a very ambitious project you have there. For your test piece..., I think that the browns on his gun holster and utility belt needs a little more work. Add, for example, a couple of washes of Devlen Mud and then a highlight after that dries. I would also suggest adding a flash highlight to his eye lenses to help them stand out a bit. Other than that I like what I see so far. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Its going to the techmarines rhino recovery vehicle. the crane and all it's equipment has to be repaired.if not then it become terrain and I start with a new rhino.and the 2 raiders need repairing the cruasader most of allbut now with the new plastic parts it will be easier. and for the test pieces was just working on the green.I'll try that Devlen mud wash and the eye higlight. thanks


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

Wow awesome work there.. Yep one day I will paint like you do..:grin: As you know I have always liked your painting style. I am cant wait to see the whole thing done along with the other boxes you found..hehe :victory: .. Nice work there sweets!!


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

Scout sgt with the helmet.. that rocks sweets.. I cant wait to see that one done either along with the vehicles and the recovery unit.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

AMAGAD!! Thats a lot of models to paint. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

yeah I'm trying to catch up to you aegius. lol and those eagle warriors are coming great


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

here is the next step with the scouts trying to get the heads to sit right and the painting begins for the scout Sgt.








orkhide shade








snot green








thraka green wash








scouts in progress








I'm going to finish the scout sgt before posting again. or should I keep posting through out his progess?


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

actually found some time to paint. here is the scout ready for washes and highlights. with astronomican gray pants. shining gold chest eagle and helmet with a vermin brown holster and pouch.







suggestion and comments are welcomed.so until the washes and highlights are done


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

very interested in the scouts as I have some of my own to paint. My personal opinion I don't like the helmet. What are your plans for the camo cloak? I was going to try dark angel green and chaos black tiger stripe approach.


----------



## brothermat18 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow so far so good do u use a airbrush to base or by hand


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

brothermat18 I primed him by hand. but I usually use spray primer. and BrotherR I don't really like helmeted scouts either but I like it better then having my scouts looking all the same. like they came right out of an old terminator movie. never really thought about doing anything with the cloak actually.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Ok here is the scout after the washes I used Devlan mud on the chest eagle and the helmet and Thraka Green . I did'nt like the Astronomican Grey so I went with catachan green for the under-armor gives more of a scout look to it.







. comments, helpful tips and criticism welcomed.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea I liked the grey okay but think that green is better.


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

Wow that"s awesome. I like helmet"s because, it makes them different from the same old scouts we usually see on the tables. The colors are cool. I like the way the colors stand out. The green color stands out a lot better. These scouts stand out in their own unique way and speak the creative mind of the creator, not to mention the pose is cool too..:victory: Anyway you can make your army and figures stand out from the norm is awesome. Great job.. yep you are my idol!!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Well here is the scout sgt done with highlights. some of the highlites cant be seen.








then one to the rest of his squad who will have green helmets. on the veteran sgt get gold helmets in my sallies. and squad leaders get gold stripe on green helmets. makes it easier to break the squad down to 5man easier.







. all comments welcome.


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

looking VERY good.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here it the rest of the scout going through the progress of being done. I used devlen mud to was the gold on the sgt but did'nt like the way it comes out. makes its look dull so back to washing the gold parts with chestnut ink wash instead.here they have just gone through the base coat black then a coat of orkhide shade which was then gone over with snot green. then a wash of thraka green.and vermin brown used for holster and washed with devlen mud.







here they get catachan green pants and sleeves.







here i finish up all the other work to be done. I have to get a smaller brush to do eyes on a space marine.







comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

I think they look good and now that it is more complete I think the helmets are a good choice.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Ok found some more time to paint. now working on a tactical squad. my army is based on the 3rd company. still some work to do but the ground work is layed. and i got a new light for better pics.







here with the gold on the chest plates and hoses.







the washes is chestnut ink. i don't like the devlen mud as a gold wash.







and here they have the chapter marking in orange to represent the third company of salamanders.







well thats if for now. have to finish these guys and then do their rhino. all comments welcomed


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

wow... That is looking very good. The orange is excellent and the paint combination's are awesome. Looking very very good.


----------



## Bad4$$ (Jun 9, 2009)

no bad man keep up the good work


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm loving the tactical squad. Its nice and clean.

A friend of mine is starting up salamanders soon. I hope his look even half as good as yours.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

and here is a pic of the funny looking rhino rebuilt. but is going to get a strip down and a repaint.the crane arm is scratch built using plastructs plastics parts. the cables is heavy duty thread painted boltgun metal and then ink washed black. it did have a full interior. but im saving that for a new project for a new tech marine rhino.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Really good so far. Have you tried using Baal red wash as a substitute for chestnut? I don't like Devlan as a gold wash either, but sadly my chestnut has run out. I've found Baal to be pretty decent.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Really impressive looking amount of models to paint, and you're doing a great job at that aswell. Good idea to replace the Arnold Schwarzenegger-clone scout heads by helmets. Personally, i'm not too fond of scout snipers. i play-tested them using proxy models against my bro's IG's, but they're not really my bag. I prefer a bitch-load of Tactical marines. Scout bikers, I do like however 

Good luck with your WIP mate!

May Vulcan guide your hand, Brother!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here is the udated post for my first finished squad and their rhino. 1 squad down and 7 more left.








now these pics are to show the leather pouches and holster. started with snakebite leather and washed withe devlenmud and the highlighted with snakebite leather.if anyone has any comments on how they can be done differently please comment.







and these are just the rest of the pics of the squad and their rhino.







well that's all for now. all comments welcomed


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, love your tank man. And I like your eyes, old school.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I like them! Also nice to see someone using the holsters and such, I dont see to many people using them.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

now that I have 2 squads that can hold objectives time to put a hard hitting assault squad into the fray. a ten man squad with a magnetic sgt so I can switch between thunder hammer and storm shield and lightning claws. if I can find a set. and 2 flamers are better than 1. here they are b4 I start painting them. C&C welcomed


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

they look really awesome but i think for the larger chaos dragon head or lion head w/e you call it for the flamers needs a extra pipe cose it looks a little top heavy.. i think a extra pipe will balance it out.


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

No words can describe the kick buttness of your army. Man your sallies are coming along fantastic!! I like them a lot and the guns with the dragons heads are awesome.. wow good great!!!! fantastic work!!! outstanding!!!! they rock!!

details and highlights of painted one are showing up wonderfully. Very Very Very awesome work!!


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

I think the flamers look fine. Doesn't look top heavy to me at all. I think the legs add to the effect of figure getting ready to flame the heck out of someone.. and well if it is heavy well gluing a penny or nickle in bottom will solve that problem, which that is a trick cmdr velik taught me long time ago...:grin: I think its fine.. flamers and squad looking good.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy I hate to sound like a broken record..., but you've gotta watch those mould lines! They ruin an otherwise good paint job.:no:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

no i didnt mean like it would fall over i just felt like a extra pipe was missing.. but if your happy with it that is all that matters


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

now that you bring that up. was looking at it maybe shortening it a bit may work.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i just had a thought that if you have some green stuff you could just green stuff a kind of cone that goes from the edges of the larger lion head to the pipe.. that way it might look more like it was originally part of it.


----------



## Gubnutz (Dec 31, 2006)

These are very nice looking marines. I am in the process of starting a salamander army, by that I mean I have thought about it but have no figs. I have been away a long time and come back and Salamanders are everywhere. Oh well, I will be watching this and look forward to seeing some of those Terminators painted. 

Gub


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I like your flamers. Might have steal that idea. Your army progress is coming along good. How did you get your Rhino so smooth? No streaks that is.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Azwraith I see what you mean know. 

NurglingStomper It took four coats of thinned down paint to achieve a even coat of paint. 

Gubnutz. a squad of those are next dont want to hang my assault squad out to dry by themselfs


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

Green stuff..... Green stuff cool. Hmm could try it and see what it looks like.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well her is the assault. sgt again my first try working with GS. wanted to try and sculpt a fire ball on the shield. it came out ok but its my first time working with it. maybe I will try scuplting more flames for my inferno guard when I get to them.







and new magnetic arm for him also.
















well I still have some cleanging of the model to do. all C&C welcome


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Trick for making gs flames - put on more than you need, pull it to where you want it and then remove the extra. It causes it to warp a lot less while you're working if you do it right.


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

i so not want to play that sgt on the table.. he looks mean..lol...and shield and hammer totally kick butt..magnet arms cool idea. coming along well. GS on shield.. thats gonna be cool ... fireball cool!!


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking sarge you got there mate 
Where did you get the power axe from though? It looks wicked


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

the axe is a bit i had for a while it use to come with tactical sqds.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here is an update for my sgt and my playing with the GS again.took chins advice found it a bit easier but I'm far from where I want to be working with it.this is what I did on the hammer.
























and the start of painting him. 








and his shield.







well that's it until he's done. all C&C welcome.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

It is indeed a little better. I'm gonna PM you, we can talk about the sculpting.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here is a updated pic of the assault sgt. soon to be followed up with the rest of his sqd then the terminators.
here is the hammer painted with my attempt at sculpting flames.







. he's not complete yet.now im looking for ideas for what to do for the bases.






all C&C welcomed


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

finally got my assault squad done.







and now time to start working on my terminators. 1 5man assualt squad with lightning claws.







and 2 6 man squads of terminators 1 of which will end up being my inferno guard which are the body guards for my captain.







. going to do try and do some GS work on my Inferno guard I want them to stand out among the rest of the terminators.since I'm doing 3rd company I call them Inferno Guard cause fire drakes are first company and are the body guard of the chapter master.not sure if i want to do a chapter master conversion yet. all C&C welcomed.


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

wow awesome job. i love the details on the flames and shoulder pads .... sallies emblem came out excellent. i love the fact you pay close attention to details....the eyes look wicked and sgt came out nicely. The hammer looks awesome as well. well so now we have the bases to deal with...lol.. :victory:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Salamanders are coming along great, wish i could stay focus for that long.
The capt. with the Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield looks awesome, the flames do look pretty good, just practice will make them perfect.
Keep working hard on em!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here is my first attempt at lava bases and some more putty flames this time on a rhino/razorback. the lava was done using a hot glue gun figrued it would give the look of flowing lava. all C&C welcomed


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

i like how its coming along. i like the idea for the assult sgt. How did you get the orange so well over the transperant. i gave up and now have 3/4 of the sallies 2nd company. if i knew how you had done them 4 years ago id have 3/4 of the 4th :grin:, fantastic army though and i look forward to seeing the progress. May Vulkan bless and look over your fine Salamanders :victory:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Please share your secret of painting over the transfers, I need to know for my Salies


----------



## bizantium (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job so far. I love how the assualt Sgt.'s hammer came out and im liking how your sculpting fire onto your minis, its coming out really well. Look forward to seeing the terminators painted.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Here is an update for my terminators. as you can see been playing with the GS again. want them to all have some type of flames but i dont want them all to be the same like a cookie cutout pattern. so I'm doing my best. all C&C welcomed.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Life has let me paint again so here is my update. I'm not the best painter but here are my terminators.







.I still can paint a lava base to save my live.next thing inline is there armored ride the redeemer. all C&C welcomed.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice stuff mate, painting is solid and the sculpted shoulder pad looks wicked. Lava base looks beter than my attempts ever do! +rep

Only thing i would say is your blending on your sword is a little too staggered, are you wet blending or using layers?

Hope life lets you continue to paint and we can see some more stuff soon


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

layers haven't been bold enuff to try wet blending yet.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

finally able to get some painting done. working on my command sqd. this first figure is a test piece with the basic scheme for how I want them to look. its not complete. all C&C welcomed.he's not being used so the mold lines dont matter. he will be cleaned up for another army.
































these are the command sqd on some forgecraft games waterworks bases.decided on these bases cause my lava comes out like burned pizza.this is my most senior vet in the cmd sqd. he's painted snot green and has a thraka green wash applied








company champion didnt have one so made my own. used shield from the assault sgt for him.
































more updates coming soon.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice stuff going on here that's for sure. I'm really impressed by the hot glue gun idea for lava bases, it's genius 

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Stuff I like: scout sgt., recovery rhino (I'm working on a techmarine dread so it gives me ideas.) terminators.

Stuff I hate:..... can't think of anything


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I read your whole project log CMDR_VELIK great work i especially love the terminators (not for the reason i have a terminator fetish lol)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad you finally got a chance to get some painting done, the green is looking really good.

Shame you are not finishing off the test model, he looks wicked


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

ok they let me out and off to the paint and brushes I ran. here is an update for the cmd sqd. misplaced his arms so he got new ones. trying my hand at some freehand work this time around. C&C welcomed.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you had a look at the 'Dragon' Shoulder pads and vehicle upgrades from Chapter House?

If you were taking a Sterguard Squad, it'd be a very easy way to make them stand out from the rest.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

kool work mate keep up the good work +rep


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Fantastic job! Can't wait to see more from you!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

*Command Squad Update*

finally got to finish them except for the standard which will be done soon. 
















not really sure how to paint white








havent decided on a design for his cloak yet
























the command squad








next the standard and their razorback. all C&C welcomed.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking very sharp, sir. especially like how you've dealt with the apothecary color scheme. dynamic poses amongst your marines, which is always good to see, and the bases are groovy.

only minor criticism is that some of the metals look like they need just a little more depth [maybe a wash or two?]. otherwise, absolutely cracking stuff. keep it up!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff, I would agree that the metals probably do need a wash or two. But they are looking very cool. 

I think the white however looks the tiniest bit thick, from what I can tell from the pics it looks a little bumpy on the shoulder pad, I'd water it down a little more next time!

+Rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

yeah marneus I think my paint has gone bad painted his shoulder pad twice. may even redo it once I get some new paint.and as for the metals the litghting is washing out the effects will have to repost with better lighting. here is a peak at their ride still a wip and the light here is bad will repost when done. trying my hand at battle damage and dirt on vehichles. they should be dirty and scarred with damage.

































































all C&C welcomed


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Razorback update gets squad and chapter markings next all C&C welcomed
































next up the vindicator


----------



## farding (Apr 23, 2009)

i really like those scales on the razor make it look KUSTOM! but really they look good, cant wait to see the vindi 

F


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice work, especially the command squad +rep


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your stuff is getting better and better Jeff!

Semper Fi dude!

k:


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work, I've always had a love for the Salamanders, almost started an army of them once. Where did you get the hammer for the Assault Sergeant, you probably said but I was too busy looking at the pictures 

+rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

a terminator wasnt using it.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here it is the vindicator. its 1 of three it is still being worked on so its not complete. this one will have a scale motife to it.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well here it is the vindicator. its 1 of three it is still being worked on so its not complete. this one will have a scale motife to it.
































been awhile since i've paitned anything gotta get back into it. working on a captain with thunderhammer. will post pics soon


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

here is a front shot of the vindicator and some pics of my captain. he's completely done the vindicator not so much.
















I think my phone takes better pics the my camera. here is my capt.








































next up vanguard and sternguard and objective markers.
all C&C welcomed


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Just went through you p-log man. Nice work, I especially like your GS work and the scales on the tanks. Keep it up! + Rep


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

hey, we are both painting Salamander army  just saying xD


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I love everything about your captain....except that he's standing on a river, and not a stream of lava.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome work so far mate  
I particularly like the "scaly" vehicles, as well as the kick-ass command squad.
+rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the kinds comments.and Minizke1 he on another planet crushing skulls with his TH. they had no lava flows. lol. well it seems it was time to try airbrushing after seeing troybuckles eldar wich came out lovely. picked up and cheap used one for $15 bucks add a yardsale. it came with 4 tips and a compressor. figured cant go wrong for the price.here are some pics.this pic has everything it came with in the box.








this is the 4 tips it came with.now have to figure out what the sizes are. 








and this is the compressor. it says testors on it how bad can it be.








all C&C welcomed.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

well i got my sternguard today. dont like the weight of the finecast models they feel flimsy. 







.
and here is the vanguard. i got them in a trade so they have been primed but never painted.








does anyone think it a good idea to remove the metal tab for the slota base and pin them to a resin base.all suggestions and comments are welcomed.








time to start on the guards.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Fair argument. ahahaha. Can't wait to see the veterans painted.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

got a vulkan hestan model as a gift.








this techmarine is going to be my master of the forge with a conversion beamer since i dont have the thunderfire canon. maybe i will scratch build one later.








got these guys built and primed








and working on 2 objective markers.








this one im taking opinions on cause it has 2 version but only 1 wil be used.this one the book will say TOOLS OF THE TRADE.








this one the book will say(this is my rifle there are many other like it but this one is mine.








all C&C welcomed and wanted


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

here are my sternguard almost done


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking good mate! Pics are a little blurry, but from what i can see you have the colour scheme down pretty well. I hope you don't mind if i make a few small suggestions

The gold is a small bit flat, i think if you go for a 2:1 mix of Gold and Scorched brown, followed by a wash of gryphonne sepia and then a drybrush of shining gold over the top. This helps keep the gold from distracting from the rest of the model by dulling down the shininess a small bit

The only other thing is that maybe you should water your paint down just a small bit, it is almost perfect in consistency, but i think a drop of water would do a world of good. 

Have some rep for your work


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

*Salamanders stolen again*

OK the warp has asconded(stolen) my sallies for a 3rd time.this time i know who stole them. So I will start a new army which will be a joint force of 2 chapters of space marines the Astral Swords whom were created from the Dark Angels and the Storm Wardens with marines seconded from other chapters to fill the ranks to watch the eye terror.been bummed about my sallies being stolen coming out of my sadness and moving on. pics to follow soon.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, someone straight up took your minis? You know who it is? Can't you grab a baseball bat and go retrieve them or something?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate, any chance you can get them back? I like the idea for the new project (storm lords ftw) but surely some redemption is in order if some asshole stole your stuff.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you mean to say that your minis have been stolen?


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Yep this is the sallies army ive had stolen but only the first time i actually know the person who stole them.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn. Not sure I understand the situation very clearly, but it sucks that they got stolen.

How did it happen? Did you run to the bathroom and someone took them while you were away or something? Just... gah! The fact that someone would steal an army is infuriating! Why didn't anyone try to stop them?


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

No they were stolen out of my home. She will pay. Thats the 3rd sallies army ive had stolen.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Jeff i just saw this! thats nutz that someone stole your Army again.
we deff need to catch up!
PM me, 
As usuall your stuff was looking awesome...
Let me know what you need sir, Any way I can help out
Semper Fi 

Ray


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> No they were stolen out of my home. She will pay. Thats the 3rd sallies army ive had stolen.


May your vengeance be swift and terrible.


----------

